# 1896 Maywood Double Diamond Rod Suspension Frame



## cr250mark (Jul 14, 2019)

This is a Amazing Time Piece !!!
1896 Maywood
I purchased this a little while back and had to share it.
Unique frame was sold to be economical and rugged,  made for all riders
Patent crank hangers
“ Chicago Cycle Supply Company “saddle with Amazing Pouch.
Low set off numbers on top of fork crown
I had recently passed this along to Long Time Chicago buyer with a Amazing Collection / Chicago based Museum who can rightfully display this Bicycle As it needs to be displayed.

Enjoy !

Mark


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## mike j (Jul 14, 2019)

What he said, that's some machine!


----------



## locomotion (Jul 14, 2019)

Crazy cool. Great find. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 14, 2019)

Killer bicycle!!!!!!  Now another DREAM bike has been added to my want list...


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow!
That is fabulous!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 16, 2019)

What a cool bike!!  Looking at it is giving me Jimmy-legs! I want to ride it!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 20, 2019)

do you plan to ride this machine sure ! would nice with a set of all white robert deans tires all cleaned up ! if she was mine i would have to take her out around the neighborhood  for a couple of spins asap ! just squirt oil <mobile one any weight> on that fabolous block chain put a dab of grease on the bearings and deans tires true the wheels proof hide the seat and off you go !


----------



## vuniw (Jul 22, 2019)

My Waterbury chinless has a similar frame design


----------

